# Probleme avec le plugin c# de mono



## acidjack (15 Août 2007)

Bonjour, voila j'ai install&#233; m&#249;&#249;ono + le plugin pour C# sur xcode. le probleme c'est que quand je lance un projet mono-c# application, je n'ai pas de fichier executable.
Je ne sais pas comment le cr&#233;er.

Help me please

Julien

De plus quand je tappe mon code et que je build, voila ce qui me dis:
_"Warning: no rule to process file '$(PROJECT_DIR)/Hello.cs' of sourcecode.csharp for architecture i386"_

Et je ne sais pas du tout ce que &#231;&#224; veut dire.

Merci 

Ju


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> De plus quand je tappe mon code et que je build, voila ce qui me dis:
> _"Warning: no rule to process file '$(PROJECT_DIR)/Hello.cs' of sourcecode.csharp for architecture i386"_


Xcode génère un makefile pour compiler ton programme. Dans un makefile, tu trouves des règles ("rule") pour traiter les différents types de fichier. Par exemple, si le makefile veut traiter un fichier .cpp il sait qu'il faut appeler le compilateur gcc car le makefile contient une ligne d'instruction qui relie .cpp et gcc.
Dans ton makefile, il n'y a tout simplement pas de règle pour traiter les fichiers .cs. Un problème de paramétrage quelque part.


----------



## acidjack (16 Août 2007)

et pour résoudre ce probleme, il faut que modifie quel fichier? Sourcecode.csharp? Si oui où puisje le trouver?

Et ce probleme cause alors la non création du fichier *.exe?

Merci

Julien


----------



## acidjack (16 Août 2007)

J'ai trouvé la réponse à ma question c'est un probleme dans le fichier info.plist du plugin donc voila le lien d'explication pour ceux qui chercherai encore.

Merci à vous

http://code.google.com/p/cocoa-sharp-dev/issues/detail?id=2&can=2&q=

Julien


----------

